# Syslog and Cisco



## erohal (Feb 17, 2012)

I reconfigured syslog on my unix machine and configured a switch. It is on local LAN. Somehow, the status messages are not logging to the file but on the console of the syslog server only. 
The syslog.conf is 

```
#	Consult the syslog.conf(5) manpage.
*.err;kern.warning;auth.notice;mail.crit		/dev/console
*.notice;local7.none;authpriv.none;kern.debug;lpr.info;mail.crit;news.err	/var/log/messages
security.*					/var/log/security
auth.info;authpriv.info				/var/log/auth.log
mail.info					/var/log/maillog
lpr.info					/var/log/lpd-errs
ftp.info					/var/log/xferlog
cron.*						/var/log/cron
*.=debug					/var/log/debug.log
*.emerg						*
# uncomment this to log all writes to /dev/console to /var/log/console.log
#console.info					/var/log/console.log
# uncomment this to enable logging of all log messages to /var/log/all.log
# touch /var/log/all.log and chmod it to mode 600 before it will work
#*.*						/var/log/all.log
# uncomment this to enable logging to a remote loghost named loghost
#*.*						@loghost
# uncomment these if you're running inn
# news.crit					/var/log/news/news.crit
# news.err					/var/log/news/news.err
# news.notice					/var/log/news/news.notice
!ppp
*.*						/var/log/ppp.log
local7.*					/var/log/syslog/cisco.log
*.*
!*
```

And the rc.conf is:

```
# This file now contains just the overrides from /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
defaultrouter="10.10.10.1"
hostname="test-bed"
ifconfig_em0="inet 10.10.10.11  netmask 255.255.255.128"
inetd_enable="YES"
syslogd_flags="-a 10.10.10.0/24:*"
```

The intendent file for logging is /var/log/syslog/cisco.log

```
total 4
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel  512 Feb 15 13:51 .
drwxr-xr-x  3 root  wheel  512 Feb 16 03:04 ..
-rw-rw-rw-  1 root  wheel    0 Feb 15 13:51 cisco.log
```

Could you please tell me where I am making a mistake.
Thank you.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 17, 2012)

Run syslogd in debug mode on the console to see what actually gets received and processed. Run tcpdump on udp/514 to see if anything arrives.


----------

